# Tips fitting external heater in cabinet..



## terry82517 (17 Jun 2013)

My cabinet is quite short and my tetratec takes up most of the height, any tips on plumbing in a external heater, is it ok to coil filter pipes? Cheers


----------



## Ady34 (17 Jun 2013)

Hi, people do have elaborate pipework when needs must but the more bends in the pipe the more resistance there will be with possible implications on flow efficiency. Smooth curves if necessary are best, avoid elbows if possible or tight curves which could kink the hose.
Could you not have the heater inline but outside the cabinet, say behind/beside the tank before the return? 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## RossMartin (18 Jun 2013)

I've just done this with a large JBL filter and Hydor Inline filter. I'll take a photo of it when i get in!


----------



## RossMartin (18 Jun 2013)

As promised here is a photo of my cabinet.


----------



## terry82517 (20 Jun 2013)

Ah ideal, that just what I was Looking for, a picture of wht other had done! Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## IanD (20 Jun 2013)

Is the out flow from the filter supposed to enter the bottom of the hydor according to their instructions?


----------



## RossMartin (20 Jun 2013)

Everything i read was as long as the water flows according to the arrow and the unit is mounted vertically it will be ok. The instructions only mention vertical mounting and this is something to do with the thermostat switch which is why i put it upside down!


----------



## IanD (20 Jun 2013)

Ah.. didn't spot that you had it upside down. I fitted it the other way round but it was tricky to avoid kinking. If it works ok for you I might try switching it.


----------



## RossMartin (20 Jun 2013)

I take no responsibility if it breaks!!! 

However people run them horizontally without any problems. By running them vertically you also eliminate any air bubbles being trapped which wouldn't be good!


----------



## Fran (22 Jun 2013)

Hi, I also have a JBL filter which is rated at 1400lph and a hydor inline heater and I reckon that the way you have it set up will seriously restrict the flow. I see you have a hole at the rear of the filter which you might consider running your hoses through and fitting the heater and diffuser outside the cabinet??? Or see if the heater and diffuser will fit on top of the filter joined by very short pieces of hose??? Cheers.


----------

